
Amazon lowers high memory double and quadruple XL instance prices - MichaelApproved
http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/?ref_=pe_12300_16748480#pricing
======
nopal
Kudos to Amazon for continually following through on their promise of passing
savings on to their users.

